# Must read for planted tank beginners



## Damon

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/articles.htm

And for you low tech enthusiasts...................
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice helpful link, this ones better than the last you found


----------



## MyraVan

As a dedicated low-tech planted tank enthusiast, my main objection to this set of articles is that Chuck makes like the only way to go with planted aquaria is the high-tech approach, including expensive substrates, precise fertilization, and CO2 injection. There are quite a few people, including myself, who grow lots of healthy plants with exceedingly cheap substrates (cheap soil + cheap gravel), no CO2 injection, and no ferts. The main thing that the low-tech and high-tech approach have in common is that they both requre good lighting -- a bit less with low-tech (2WPG is a good amount), but still far more than you'll get on a stock tank.

As a counterbalance, I invite anyone who reads Chuck's web pages to also read this:
http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/plant/tanks.html


----------



## fishfreaks

how about making this topic a sticky now simpte?


----------



## Cam

Many of the links no longer work. Just a pointer, hope you fix it


----------



## iheartfish:)

oohhh! i was looking forward to more info on plants, but the links dont work!


----------



## Thatsme

Yup, All links mentioned in this thread are b0rked.


----------



## giggitygiggity

Thatsme said:


> Yup, All links mentioned in this thread are b0rked.



This thread is 7 years old.


----------



## bmlbytes

I just unstickied it since it no longer is relevant.


----------

